
Go and Docker = - dajobe
https://jpetazzo.github.io/2016/09/09/go-docker/
======
i4k
OK, then I will use a complicated, slow and unstable machinery that depends on
lots of kernel features, to run a simple, self-contained and fast compiler?

And think, Go was created with intent for faster builds. My bigger go project
builds faster than `docker run` starts up...

The author forget to say that this way docker will setup a network namespaces,
bridge, mount a unionfs (overlayfs, aufs, etc), lots of other things, make a
chroot and then finally execute the go tool...

And Go doesn't even need to be installed on the OS, it can be placed anywhere,
you only need to set the GOROOT env var. (For bash-users, the gvm script
automate the build/download of every go version you want in your $HOME)

The only point of the article is when you're not a Go programmer and want to
test some Go project...

